

Mac security and crying Wolf - anderzole
http://daringfireball.net/2011/05/wolf

======
iramiller
One thing I have noticed in the Mac security space over the last few months
are increasing occurrences of Trojans.

It seems that with the lessons Apple has learned with curated app stores and
the launch of the Mac App store Apple may actually be working hard to mitigate
this risk.

As an example I have an easier time telling my mother in law that if she wants
to install software on her iMac use the app store. Compare that with trying to
educate my dad on what is safe to put on his laptop.

------
Kylekramer
Considering how The Boy Who Cried Wolf ends, maybe we should take each
article's merits individually and not just make fun of them?

~~~
joebadmo
Agree. And you turn the point around very nicely. I don't think Gruber used a
very good metaphor to make his point.

He also doesn't provide any sort of counter-argument. I'm curious as to
whether he thinks there actually is something about the Mac that makes it more
resistant to hackers/malware.

